# Type De Rosa



## Littlebear61 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi there De Rosa fans!

New to this forum and anxious to learn.
Could someone help me out with this type and value? Extra photo of the original wheels. Someone can varify the type of derailleur too, and group?
Many thanks already!

Friendly greetings
Paul


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

It's not a de Rosa but a Visp.

On Alibaba they cost $90 a piece if you order 100.

The only thing of value are the Vision wheels, and even those are pretty bad.


----------



## Littlebear61 (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks Mackers,

It helps me a lot. Could not be the real one for that price, but just wondered.

Grtz
Paul


----------

